# How do we get all this equipment in the fields?



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I put all of my windsocks in 50 gallon rubber made containers tonight and it took up three of them.  How am I going to get all this stuff in the fields if they are muddy? Decoys, e-caller, guns, blinds and ammo start to weigh alot if you have to walk very far. I have a sled to pull it out but this is getting to be more than I can handle. I might have to hire some high school kids to help me set up (Decoyer, Goosebuster)  Any good ideas out there to make life easier gentlemen?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

You mean I have to help set up? I was planning on getting to the field around sun up! :roll: :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I just had an idea! I know a guy in the Marines. Those guys like to work really hard and get all muddy. :lol: I bet I can talk him into pulling things out into the field for us and after we get all muddy we can go to his house and clean up. Yea that's a great idea. He will love that plan.

Decoyer- Would you like a half day hunt for $100, or a full day for $150.  Just kidding!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Jed,
I am like a pack mule, load me up, and then kick me in the a**. :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Jed,

You better find some high school kids to hire--I decided to go to San Antonio for spring break. You can use the hose in my backyard if the snows are here that week--just clean up after yourself  Let's go to lunch some day this week or next.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HAHA very funny AssGrinder, thats the only part of the goose you hit right??? LOL, im up for long walks, ive done it so many times that it is just another walk in a corn stubble field.  Plus there might be a couple Four- wheelers i could get my hands on.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Problem solved 8)


----------



## Swany (Jan 17, 2003)

When we can't drive into the field we take a 20x12 heavy mill plastic tarp and fold the short side. We tie the opposing grommets so they resemble a ships prow. On the other end we gather enough of the tarp on each side to form 2' ears. We pass 15 foot ropes though a grommet on each ear and throw a couple of half hitches over the gathered material. Then we make a loop in the ropes big enough to allow us to either step into or put across our chests. We load the heaviest decoys in the prow and the shells and lighter stuff in front. Two of us can easily pull 500 decoys consisting of large shells, wind directional cones, and texas rags on sticks. The heaviest items are the steel rods for the cone decoys which we carry by hand in 5-gal. pails. The whole works slides over snow or wet ground with little resistance. We even have tied the tarp ends to an ATV and pulled the rig into the field with no major problems. You might give it a try.


----------

